# Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung



## averlanche (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo anglerboarder,

erstmal muss ich gestehn das ich nicht weis ob ich dieses Thema im richtigen Unterforum poste, falls ich falsch liege bitte ich um Verzeihung und Verschiebung an die richtige Stelle durch einen Mod.

Ich bin neu hier im Forum, lese aber schon geraume Zeit mit. Nun ist es Zeit fuer meinen ersten Post!

Ich suche eine Freilaufrolle fuer eine Feederrute. 
Ich bin bereits seit geraumer Zeit durch verschiedene Angellaeden im Raum Frankfurt getingelt und mir wurde ausnahmslos die Shimano Bairtrunner DL empfohlen. Diese liegt auch genau in meinem Preisrahmen. ich haete Sie auch schon fast gekauft wollte mich aber vorher nocheimal unabhaengig beraten lassen und dachte das dies am besten in einem Forum voller Experten geht. 

Ich denke da bin ich hier genau richtig !!#h#h 


Also meine Anforderungen:
- Freilaufrolle fuers Grundangeln 
- Preis: unter 100 Euro es sollte was gescheites sein an dem man laenger Spas hat
- Schnurfassung: .... naja ich wollte so an kleineren Flies- und kund Standgewaessern fischen hatte so an eine 4000er gedacht

Wie bereits erwaehnt, moechte ich eine gute Rolle haben, es soll nicht der Rolls Royce sein, aber schon etwas an dem ich laengere Zeit viel Spas habe. Das ist denke ich wirklich wirtschaftlich!

So nun danke ich euch erstmal jetzt schon fuer die Beratung. 
Alex


----------



## cHHristian (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Für welche Gewässer möchtest du sie nutzen? edir: oh hab ich übersehen, hast du ja geschrieben! Und warum eigentlich ne Freilaufrolle für feedern? Ich habe an meiner Feeder ne 10000er Alivio und bin zufrieden damit.
mfg ch


----------



## averlanche (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Ich moechte die Rute eignetlich nicht so wirklich zum klassichen Feederangeln benutzen. Was mich an der Feeder reitzt ist einfach die genaue Bissanzeige gepaart mit hohem Wurfgewicht. Im Herbst soll dort auchmal ein Koederfisch haengen und auch mal eine Karpfenmontage. 
Daher dachte ich an die Freilaufrolle.
Aussserdem wird der Freilauf ja nicht schlecht. Ich moechte einfach was gescheites kaufen um dann nicht nach 2 Monaten wieder loziehen zu muessen.

Macht das Sinn? Ich denke ja!

PS: Wie gesagt die Rolle sollte wird an mittelgrossen Seen und kleineren Fliesgewaessern ihren Einsatz finden. Fulda, Nidda etc


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

4000er Größe!?

Dann wirf mal einen Blick auf die *Tica Sportera*. Sie liegt in deinem Preisrahmen, eher noch darunter und wird serienmäßig mit *2(!) Aluspulen *geliefert, was gerade beim Grundanglen nicht schlecht ist, wenn man mal die Schnurstärke wechseln möchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Hab das ins "Günstig Kaufen" Forum geschubst..


----------



## MrFloppy (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

guckst du hier: http://nordfishing77.at/

meine tips: super baitrunner xtea, ultegra xsb 4500 (hab ich beide: klasse rollen!)

oder ne daiwa regal plus -> kenn ich nur vom hörensagen, soll ganz ok sein.

die ganzen sänger xxx runner kann ich auf keinen fall empfehlen -> schrottrollen (weiss ich auch aus eigener erfahrung aus feeder-anfängertagen).


----------



## averlanche (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Danke ersteinmal fuer alle Antworten!

@ MrFloppy: die beiden Shimano Rollen sind wirklich sehr schoen. Ich habe zwar schon mehrfach gesagt das ich keinen billig kram kaufen moechte, aber die Rollen sprengen dann doch ein wenig mein Limit.
Die Daiwa Rolle gefaellt mir wirklich sehr gut. Zudem liegt diese auch in meinem Preisrahmen.

@Andal: Die Tica Sportera gefaellt mir auch sehr gut. Nur muss ich jetzt einmal mit meinem Unwissen "glaenzen". Ich hab noch nie eine Rolle von Tica in der Hand gehabt. Ich bin aber auch noch realtiv neu dabei von daher hat das vileicht nicht zu viel zu sagen, und Marken wie Shimano und Daiwa sind mir halt gelaeufiger ... 

Ich moechte nocheinmal geziehlt nach der Shimano Baitrunner 4000 DL nachfragen: Hat jemand erfahrung mit der Rolle? bei meinem Angelladen um die Ecke gibt es sie zur Zeit im Angebot fuer 75 euro inkl. einer Alu Ersatzspule ... Im Internet hab die Rolle auch zu aenlichen Preisen gesehn, jedoch war dort nie die Rede einer Ersatzspule und darauf moechte ich eigentlich ungern verzichten ....


----------



## Fischermann_1 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Also ich würde dir die shimano Baitrunner 4000 D empfehlen.
Ich nutze diese Rolle zum Feedern im kleinen Fluss und bin super zufrieden.


----------



## MrFloppy (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

tica baut recht passable rollen, aber die abyss zb. ist ein echter klopper zum karpfenfischen...

statt der baitrunner dl würd ich eher ne baitrunner gte-c empfehlen. infos dazu (und zur "konkurrenz" gibts bei http://barbenfischen.de/know-how/geraet/rollen/rollen.html )

bedenke auch, dass die rolle nicht zu klein sein soll, da die feederrute in der regel ne recht lange und relativ schwere rute ist. 
bereits an einer 3m60 oder 3m90 rute kann ruhig ne 6000er rolle hängen. wegen der großen schnurfassung: einfach unterfüttern ;-)

hast dir auch mal die okuma powerliner oder die baitfeeder angesehen? sind auch in deinem budgetrahmen und die okumas werden im allgemeinen recht gelobt.


----------



## bobbl (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Die Baitrunner DL fasst sich an wie ne Catana mit Freilauf, und das bei dem Preis


----------



## averlanche (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

hmmm, das gestaltet sich ja schwieriger als gedacht ein passendes Modell zu finden. Ich bin vieleicht ein wenig blauaegig an die Sache heran gegangen und dachte es gibt DAS Modell schlechthin das mir jeder bedenkenlos empfehlen kann ...

Ich denke es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen das ich doch nicht blind gesehn irgendwas im Internet bestellen werde sondern im Tackleladen versuchen werde ein paar Prozente rauszuschlagen.


----------



## MrFloppy (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

solange es keine redarc :vmit freilauf gibt - wohl nicht *duck und weg

die gte-c ist ne gute rolle, die du guten gewissens kaufen kannst. allerdings fasst sich die xtea noch ein bissl besser an ;-) 

geh einfach mal zum |supergri und nimm deine feeder mit. dann hängst die daiwa und die baitrunner gte-c dran, und was besser passt, das nimmst . 

ABER: evtl muss es ja garkeine freilaufrolle sein :g


----------



## HermannLöns (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Stand vor kurzem auch vor der Entscheidung, welche Feeder-Rolle ich mir kaufen sollte. Da ich noch einiges mehr an Zeugs benötigte bin ich allerdings etwas geiziger an die Sache ran gegangen.

Habe mir die "Spro Hardliner Pro LCS 5400" für 33,90 zum feedern und die "Spro Hardliner Pro LCS 5300" für 32,90 € zum spinnen bei Gerlinger gekauft. Beide haben eine Ersatzspule dabei, auf die ich dann Schnur fürs Karpfenfischen gespult habe.

Die Rollen machen einen soliden Eindruck, laufen soweit sauber und waren wirklich günstig. Habe die Rollen erst seit kurzem, kann daher noch nichts vom praktischen Einsatz berichten #c

Grüße
Maik


----------



## sc00b (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Gut, günstig und robust: Okuma Longbow .




dito.

wollt ich auch grad vorschlagen. 

Fisch 3 stk in der 5000er größe:k, und bin rundum zufrieden

kann ich wärmstens weiter empfehlen#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Wenn du lediglich unter 100 Euro bleiben musst/willst, gibt es doch eine Menge gute Freilaufrollen, die du kaufen kannst.
Wenn du maximale Qualität für dein Geld kaufen willst, scheidet Shimano aus meiner Sicht aus, denn Preisleistung, im Segment unter 100 Euro, ist nicht gerade die Stärke von Shimano.
Du bekommst von denen zwar gute Rollen unter 100 Euro, aber andere Marken bieten <100Euro mehr.
Die besten Rollen für dein Budget, sind meiner Meinung nach die Tica Sportera, die Andal bereits empfahl und die Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder.
Warum:
Die Daiwa Regal Plus hat nen tollen Freilauf gutes Getriebe, gute Bremse, aber ihr Schnurfangröllchenhalter und andere wichtige Bauteile sind aus Plastik und wirkt gehäusemäßig auch richtig billig.
Shimano spielt in der Preisklasse auch viel mit faserverstärktem Plastik, das muss für das Geld nicht sein.
Spätestens wenn dir mal geflochtene Schnur, in deinen Schnurfangröllchenhalter den schönen tiefen Riefen reingeschnitten hat, weil er aus Plaste ist, oder der Rollenfuß gebrochen ist, ärgerst du dich, keine Vollmetallrolle gekauft zu haben.|rolleyes
Sowohl die Tica Sportera, als auch die Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder(momentan billig beim Gerlinger) brauchen solche Probleme nicht fürchten.#6


----------



## powerpauer (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Hallo Leute 

Bin Grade auch auf der suche nach eine freilauf rolle -die soll für die Elbe auf Zander und c/o mit köfi benutzt werden,als Karpfenrolle soll sie auch bei bedarf funktionieren.

was mir aber wichtig ist ,ein feine freilauf,ich meine die einstehlung soll bei bedarf fein genug sein um auf Zander zu fischen ,bei Karpfen ist es nicht so wichtig da ich eine selbst hack montage benutze , aber bei Zander Angel ist mir schön wichtig eine feine freilauf zu haben 

bin gerade auch bei überlegen mir ein Shimano Baitrunner zu kaufen -ist nur die frage welche Modell hat so ein feine freilauf .

Gruß P.


----------



## averlanche (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Vielen Dank fuer alle informativen Posts.
Sensitivfischer besonderen Dank, solch eine Beratung hatte ich bis jetzt in noch keinem Angelladen. Ich war so Felsenfest davon überzeugt das die Baitrunner DL Fa ne richtig gute Rolle ist die ich blind allen anderen vorher genannten vorziehen kann ... aber gerade das Argument mit dem Plastik Schnurlaufröllchen und der geflochtenen Schnur hat bei mir wirkum gezeigt!!

Spar ich deiner Meinung nach an der flaschen Stelle wenn ich zu geizig bin zb 50 Euro mehr für eine Shimano xte-a auszugeben? 
Mein primäres Ziel ist einfach das ich den Kauf im nachhinein nicht bereue. 

Ich weis ich nerve und will alles ganz genau Wissen und am liebsten alles vorgekaut auf den Teller bekommen, aber ich möchte einfach nicht als blutiger Anfänger auf irgendwelche billigen Tricks hineinfallen.

Vielen Dank für die Geduld


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

An der Rolle und an der Schnur, sowie Wirbeln und Haken spart man nicht. Nur wenn ich mich auf diese Teile verlassen kann, bekomme ich einen Fisch noch heraus, wenn die Rute schon längst gebrochen ist.
Und was die XTE- A angeht: Wenn auf deiner Rolle Shimano stehen muss, ist es definitiv am falschen Ende gespart, wenn du wegen 50 Euro rum machst.
Ansonsten bekommst du für das Geld auch 2 Rollen mit Vollmetallgehäuse, Bronzegetriebe, japanischen Industriekugellagern(Firma Nachi) und ner Menge Spaß für mind. ein Jahrzehnt, beim Kauf einer Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder, sowie 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie.


----------



## powerpauer (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Hallo 

ich hab mich jetzt so gut wie entschiden die Shimano Baitrunner Dl Ra in 6000-oder 8000 ausgesucht 

nach dem was ich hier lese ist auch die okuma Cassien Baitfeeder auch sehr interessant |uhoh:

welche voreile Nachteile gibt es bei beide rollen #c

Gruß P.


----------



## Anglerjugend (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Nimm doch lieber eine FA, oder hast du die Heckbremsen lieber?


----------



## powerpauer (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Hallo 
die Bremse bei freilauf sind mir Bananen egal,was ich aber wichtig finde ist ein sehr feine freilauf-auf Zander zu fischen ist es sehr wichtig,und eine gute Stabilität,denn die Rolle soll einiges aushalten -gefischt soll das ganze an die Elbe, da wo einige Rollen schön sein Geist aufgegeben haben,zum teil stärke Strömung 

nun die okuma finde ich auch sehr interessant,die 5 Jahre Garantie spricht mich schön an -also wer eine Garantie von 5 Jahre gibt muss überzeugen und kein billig Kram produzieren.

5 Jahre Garantie,sind die rollen gut oder okuma will die Leute bei kauf Laune behalten und bei defekt bekommt Mann eine neue Rolle ??? 

Gruß P.


----------



## powerpauer (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Hallo 

jetzt habe ich wider ein Kopf voll und kann mich nicht entscheiden |uhoh:

-Shimano Baitrunner Dl Ra 
-okuma Cassien
-okuma Power liner oder powerliner pro 

Gewässer Elbe -Grund Angel mit köfi,zielfisch Zander Karpfen -Beifang kann auch mal in der Elbe ein welss einsteigen #6

Aber grundsätzlich ist zielfisch Zander und Karpfen .

Gruß P.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> jetzt habe ich wider ein Kopf voll und kann mich nicht entscheiden |uhoh:
> 
> ...



Finde ich nicht schwer sich da zu entscheiden, ich helfe dir mal:
Shimano Baitrunner DL Ra:
Eine moderne Rolle von Shimano mit bewährter Technik, d.h. zuverlässig arbeitender Freilauf, anständige Bremse, saubere Schnurverlegung, geringes Gewicht, enge Fertigungstoleranzen, gute Qualitätssicherung, schickes Design, hoher Bekanntheitsgrad und ein Markenimage.
Nachteile sind:
- beschissener Service, wenn man doch mal einen Garantiefall hat;
- zweifelsohne haltbare, aber nicht sonderlich hochwertige Werkstoffe aus denen die Rollen bestehen(Zinkdruckgussgetriebe, faserverstärktes Vollplastikgehäuse...)
- bestenfalls mittelmäßiges Preis- Leistungsverhältnis

Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder:
Die Cassien Baitfeeder von Okuma punktet mit einem salzwasserresistenten Vollaluminium- Gehäuse, dessen raue Pulverlackschicht sich sehr griffig und wertig anfühlt. Hier kann nirgendwo eine Schnur einschneiden, oder ein Plastikteil nach Jahren brüchig werden, denn es gibt an der Rolle kein Plastik, der brüchig werden könnte.
Das Getriebe besteht aus Bauteilen, die allesamt aus "rostfreiem"(rostträge) Stahl, Messing oder einer Bronzelegierung sind und aus einem vollen Stück gefräst sind , also keine Spritzgussteile und so ein Mist.
Die Schnurverlegung steht der einer Shimano in nichts nach, aber ich wette darauf, dass die Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder insgesamt stabiler ist, als eine Shimano Baitrunner DL Ra!:vik:
Okuma ist wie Shimano, ein japanischer Konzern, der weiß, wie man Qualitätsmanagement erfolgreich betreibt, beide haben ihre eigenen Fabriken in China und sind echte Hersteller, stellen für all mögliche bekannte Marken, Rollen nach deren Vorgaben her.
Die Garantieabwicklung, wenn sie denn mal notwendig ist, läuft erfahrungsgemäß sehr unkompliziert und schnell ab.
Ich hatte selbst mal eine Okuma Longbow reklamiert, weil das Schnurlaufröllchen sich nicht drehen wollte und bekam zwei neue Rollen(eine Ersatz + eine geschenkt), bevor ich die defekte eingeschickt hatte. Anruf + kurzer E- Mailverkehr genügte.
Nachteile:
- schwerer als ne Shimano der gleichen Größe(beim Ansitzangeln schei§egal)
- kein schickes Design
- keinen hohen Bekanntheitsgrad und Markenimage
- Freilauf lässt sich nicht ganz so schnell deaktivieren, wie bei Shimano(läuft nach).

Okuma Powerliner + Powerliner Pro:
Den "Welstest" sowie den "Großkarpfenextrempraxistest" hat sie gegen die billigere Schwester(Okuma Longbow) verloren.
Aus meiner Sicht eine durchaus solide, aber unspektakuläre Vollplastikrolle mit stabilem Getriebe, deren Daseinsberechtigung zweifelhaft ist, weil sie gegen die Longbow nicht anstinken kann, obwohl die billiger ist + mehr Kugellager hat und gegen ne Cassien Baitfeeder sieht sie alt aus weil ne Vollmetallrolle eben ne bessere Figur macht.

Angesichts dieser Tatsachen empfehle ich ganz klar die Cassien Baitfeeder, weil nichts über eine Vollmetallrolle geht.
Wer diese Rolle schrottet, muss mit dem Auto drüber gefahren sein, diese Rollen halten auch unter Extrembedingungen mindestens die Garantiezeit aus und halten mit Sicherheit so lange, wie eine Shimano.


----------



## powerpauer (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

@sensitivfischer 

Hallo sensi

ja die Cassien ist schön interesant,Danke für deine Information 

nun meine letzte frage was die okuma Cassien betrifft,wie fein ist der freilauf -denn ich benötige eine rolle mit relativ feinem freilauf bei Zanderangel ist es schön sehr wichtig 

ach so noch eine Sache,freilauf lässt sich nicht so schnell deaktivieren-läuft nach -kannst mir das etwas genauer beschreiben ???

Danke 

Gruß P.


----------



## powerpauer (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Hallo 

kennt jemand die okuma Epix-Epix Pro oder die okuma saone ???


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*



powerpauer schrieb:


> @sensitivfischer
> 
> Hallo sensi
> 
> ...



Der Freilauf ist voll aufgedreht sehr fein und hat keine spürbare Raststufe, er klickert also nicht und der Widerstand ist wirklich sehr gering, das heißt leichtgängiger als eine voll aufgedrehte Bremse. Ich würde sie definitiv als Zandertauglich bezeichnen, habe selbst eine CS 45 und eine Longbow LB 50.
Das er nachläuft heißt, dass du bei der ungünstigsten Kurbelstellung, eine halbe Kurbelumdrehung machen musst, bis der Freilauf deaktiviert ist und du anschlagen kannst.
Eine halbe Kurbelumdrehung ist nicht viel, aber viele Freilaufrollen schaffen es eben schon nach weniger als einer viertel Kurbelumdrehung.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Hast Du ne Ahnung, wie das mechanisch gelöst ist? Ich hab noch keine meiner Freiläufer zerlegt, aber nun streikt genau dieses Umspringen bei einer Quantum Heat. D.h. der Freilauf bleibt drin beim Ankurbeln und kann nur über den Hebel rausgenommen werden...#c



Puuhh, da fragst mich was!
Ich habe meine Longbow mal offen gehabt, aus Neugier und um sie zu reinigen(hätte ich mir sparen können), ist aber auch schon gut  Jahre her.
Kann mich entsinnen, dass der Freilaufmechanismus vor dem Hauptgetriebe eingreift, aber an Details kann ich mich nicht mehr so gut erinnern, dass ich es erklären könnte.
Der Khane sollte der richtige Mann/Boardie für sowas sein, der kann das wissen, hat schließlich nicht bloß ne Tica Sportera, sondern schon etliche Rollen zerrpflückt.|supergri


----------



## MrFloppy (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

@pauer:
wenn du in der elbe - oder irgend einem anderen fließgewässer - angelst, braucht der freilauf nicht superfein sein: bei voll offenem freilauf zieht dir der strömungsdruck, der auf der schnur lastet, die schnur von der rolle. 

ich würde sogar behaupten, dass eine freilaufeinstellung von unter 50g zugkraft im fließgewässer nicht nötig ist. 

solltest du also zum grundfischen ein 100g-blei verwenden, dann bringt dir ein 5g-freilauf null, weil dir die strömung die rolle leerzieht. 

@te: welche isses nun geworden?


----------



## averlanche (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Ich denke bei mir wird es eine Okuma Cassien werden ... 
Mich würde noch interessieren welche der diskutierten Rollen den "feinsten" Freilauf hat da ich unteranderm, genau wie power pauer, vor habe Den Stachelrittern nachzustellen ... nur eben nicht an der Elbe sondern eher an kleinen Flüsschen wie Fulda und Nidda

... ich habe zudem gehört das die Freilaufrollen von Mitchell sehr gut sein sollen was den Freilauf angeht!

Ich denke aber mir die Okuma zulegen, und wenn sie mir nicht gefallen sollte, wovon ich nicht ausgehen werde, wird sie halt bei einem großen Online-Auktionshaus eingestellt werden.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Die Okumas und die Daiwa Regal BRI Plus haben schon einen sehr widerstandsarmen Freilauf und ich kann echt nicht sagen, welche leichter Schnur ablässt.
Ich denke in der Disziplin sieht z.B. eine Shimano Baitrunner XTE-A, gegen die Daiwa BRI Regal Plus oder eine Cassien Baitfeeder, alt aus.


----------



## powerpauer (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

@ mr flopi

nein,die Einstellung bei freilauf kannst natürlich dem strömung wind anpassen-eine feine freilauf ist aber notwendig wenn du nicht weiter draußen sonder  nah an ufer angelst denn gerade dort ist der strommung sehr niedrich |supergri,außerdem will ich die rolle auch bei ruhige Gewässer wie Kanal und See bei bedarf benutzen-Mann kann mit offenem Bügel fischen aber es gibt tage wo der Wind einfach lästig ist,und somit bin ich bei feinem freilauf schön gut bedient 

Gruß P.


----------



## MrFloppy (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Okumas und die Daiwa Regal BRI Plus haben schon einen sehr widerstandsarmen Freilauf und ich kann echt nicht sagen, welche leichter Schnur ablässt.
> Ich denke in der Disziplin sieht z.B. eine Shimano Baitrunner XTE-A, gegen die Daiwa BRI Regal Plus oder eine Cassien Baitfeeder, alt aus.


 
ich hab 2 xtea und bei beiden kann ich den freilauf so einstellen, dass ein am schnurende hängendes 5g-blei die schnur locker abzieht. der feinste freilaufwiderstand liegt also bei unter 5g. 
allerdings brauch ich diese feine einstellung so gut wie nie, da ich meist im fluss fische und dort mindesten 30 - 40g blei brauche, dass die montage liegen bleibt. 
ergo stell ich - wenn überhaupt - den freilauf recht stramm ein.


----------



## averlanche (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

So gestern habe ich nun die Okuma Cassien CS-45 von Gerlinger erhalten. Die Rolle macht einen sehr robusten Eindruck. Als Vollmetall Rolle ist sie natuerlich schwerer, was ich als aber nicht so schlimm empfinde da sie die meiste Zeit auf dem Rutenstaender verbringen wird. 

Ich habe eine der zwei Aluspulen gestern gleich bespult. Das Wickelbild schaut ordentlich aus.

Ein Praxisbericht wird naechste Woche folgen.

Fuer den ersten Eindruck bekommt sie von mir 8 von 10 Punkte. Und das bei einem Preis von 55 Euro


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*



averlanche schrieb:


> So gestern habe ich nun die Okuma Cassien CS-45 von Gerlinger erhalten. Die Rolle macht einen sehr robusten Eindruck. Als Vollmetall Rolle ist sie natuerlich schwerer, was ich als aber nicht so schlimm empfinde da sie die meiste Zeit auf dem Rutenstaender verbringen wird.
> 
> Ich habe eine der zwei Aluspulen gestern gleich bespult. Das Wickelbild schaut ordentlich aus.
> 
> ...



Siehst', ich weiß warum ich sie empfahl.
Das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, das kann man schlicht nicht in Abrede stellen.


----------



## MrFloppy (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

gute rolle zum guten preis, die baitrunner gte-c hätte immerhin 25€ mehr gekostet. denke, du hast nix falsch gemacht ;-)


----------



## averlanche (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> gute rolle zum guten preis, die baitrunner gte-c hätte immerhin 25€ mehr gekostet. denke, du hast nix falsch gemacht ;-)



 ich habe 55 euro bezahlt die gte-c habe ich bis dato nur für das doppelte gesehn, aber ist ja auch egal!

Wiegesagt sobald ich sie am Wasser hatte wird nen ausführlicher Bericht folgen!


----------



## Angler9999 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...R-Freilaufrolle-PAARPREIS_c74-95_p7650_x2.htm

Ich habe mir die heute bestellt.
Die Rollen sind mir im Board empfohlen worden.
Sollten die 2 Jahre halten, bin ich mehr als begeistert.
Die Bewertung der Kaeufer sind jeweils positiv.

Auch mal ne Ueberlegung Wert.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...R-Freilaufrolle-PAARPREIS_c74-95_p7650_x2.htm...
> Sollten die 2 Jahre halten, bin ich mehr als begeistert....



;+|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c
Länger als zwei Jahre? Die Rolle wird bei AM- Angelsport für 59,95€ angeboten und hat vorher angeblich 119,95€ gekostet
Für das Geld, hat jede Rolle ganz locker zwei Jahre zu halten, eher minimum 5 Jahre+, egal was für nen Namen sie trägt und erfahrungsgemäß halten solche Rollen auch so lange.
Allerdings würde ich mich nie auf das Experiment einlassen, eine Rolle, von einer kaum etablierten Marke zu kaufen, wenn ich für die selbe Summe/Anschaffungspreis ne bekanntermaßen gute Rolle von Okuma, Spro, Penn, Daiwa, Shimano...etc. bekomme.|kopfkrat

So eine Yarisrolle müssten mir schon wirklich viele Leute empfehlen oder solche, auf deren Meinung ich, aus Erfahrung, zählen kann.


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ;+|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c
> Länger als zwei Jahre? Die Rolle wird bei AM- Angelsport für 59,95€ angeboten und hat vorher angeblich 119,95€ gekostet
> Für das Geld, hat jede Rolle ganz locker zwei Jahre zu halten, eher minimum 5 Jahre+, egal was für nen Namen sie trägt und erfahrungsgemäß halten solche Rollen auch so lange.
> Allerdings würde ich mich nie auf das Experiment einlassen, eine Rolle, von einer kaum etablierten Marke zu kaufen, wenn ich für die selbe Summe/Anschaffungspreis ne bekanntermaßen gute Rolle von Okuma, Spro, Penn, Daiwa, Shimano...etc. bekomme.|kopfkrat
> ...


 
Es sind zwei Rollen für den Preis.#6
Und halten tun die länger gemäß der Board-Mitglieder, die dei Rollen bereits haben.

Ich werde es ja berichten können.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Es sind zwei Rollen für den Preis.#6
> Und halten tun die länger gemäß der Board-Mitglieder, die dei Rollen bereits haben.
> 
> Ich werde es ja berichten können.



Huch, zwei Rollen für den Preis, das habe ich übersehen und skeptisch wäre ich dann erst recht. 
Erfahrungsgemäß fängt billig da an, wo preiswert aufhört und umgerechnet 30 Euro für ne Rolle, das schließt Qualität nahezu aus.
Die Spro Passion mit nem Straßenpreis von 29,90€ - 39,90€ ist schon arg grenzwertig, aber gerade noch brauchbar und dabei hat sie keinen Freilauf.


----------



## bobbl (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Wieso ist ne Passion grad brauchbar?
Ich finde, dass die Rolle eigentlich alles macht, was ne teurere auch macht, zumindest bei der leichten Angelei.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*



bobbl schrieb:


> Wieso ist ne Passion grad brauchbar?
> Ich finde, dass die Rolle eigentlich alles macht, was ne teurere auch macht, zumindest bei der leichten Angelei.



Nun ja, sie macht es, aber es kommt stark darauf an, was man damit macht und was für ein Exemplar man erwischt hat.
Ich habe eine Passion 710 an meiner Matchrute und eine Passion 740 an meiner Spinnrute.
Beide haben sie eine spitzenmäßige Schnurverlegung, ne Topbremse, keine Frage, die 710 nun seit 3 Jahren ohne Mucken.
Bei der 730er sieht es anders aus, der bekommt die doch materialermüdendere Spinnangelei offenbar nicht. Obwohl sie erst ein halbes Jahr alt ist, hat sie Spiel in der Kurbelachse, da scheint das Lager kaputt zu sein, sie macht auch hin und wieder Mahlgeräusche und kurbelt sich mit Fisch dran sehr schwer.
Also für alles und 98% verlässlich, erscheint sie mir nicht, daher wohl doch nur eine Empfehlung mit Einschränkung.
Sie kann alles, wie eine doppelt so teure Rolle, aber die Stabilität ist in letzter Konsequenz eben nicht die einer teuren Rolle.
Wo soll's es auch herkommen bei dem Preis???#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Es sind zwei Rollen für den Preis.#6
> Und halten tun die länger gemäß der Board-Mitglieder, die dei Rollen bereits haben.
> 
> Ich werde es ja berichten können.




Dazu kommt bei den Rollen noch, dass es Metallrollen sind.#6

Steht leider nicht in der Beschreibung, iss aber so.

Machen einen stabilen Eindruck, Schnurverlegung ist sehr ordentlich(Wormshaft sei Dank), einzig der Ankurbelwiderstand ist recht hoch.
Dann läufen sie aber leicht und weich.

Langzeiterfahrungen müssen wir abwarten . . .


#h#h#h


----------



## MrFloppy (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

ich versteh den hype um metallrollen nicht ... es gibt verbundwerkstoffe, die metall von den eigenschaften wie verwindungssteifigkeit, stabilität usw. locker an die wand spielen - wieso wohl ist ein f1 monocoque aus carbon, und wieso empfiehlt keiner ne vollmetallrute??? 

ein gehäuse verschleißt nicht in dem maße wie ein getrieberad o.ä. 

metall hat den "vorteil", dass es schwerer ist :-D und bei punktueller belastung weniger schnell verschleißt -> getriebe, achse, spule und andere bewegliche teile aus metall, gehäuse darf auch gern verbundwerkstoff sein. 

ps. mit verbundwerkstoff mein ich nicht trabbi-pappe ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Das Getriebe liegt in verwindungsfreiem Metall stabiler. Die Zahnräder können nicht abscheren und durchrutschen, was bei Kunststoffrollen schon vorgekommen ist.

Eine Vollcarbonrolle, wie in deinem Beispiel, wäre wohl teurer als eine Alu- oder Magnesiumrolle . . .


#h#h#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das getriebe leigt in verwindungsfreiem Metall stabiler. Die Zahnräder können nicht abscheren und durchrutschen, was bei Kunststoffrollen schon vorgekommen ist.
> 
> Eine Vollcarbonrolle, wie in deinem Beispiel, wäre wohl teurer als eine Alu- oder Magnesiumrolle . . .
> 
> ...



Eben, zudem schneidet geflochtene Schnur ratzfatz in Kunstoff- oder Kunststoffverbundstoff ein, in Metall nicht.
Ein Beispiel was mir selbst passiert ist:
Beim Spinnfischen im Fluss, mit nem 2er Mepps Aglia hatte ich einen satten Hänger. Ich hob die Rute hoch und gab Spannung drauf. Plötzlich machte es ratsch, der Spinner flog aus dem Wasser mir ein Stück entgegen, ehe er wieder im Wasser landet.
Die Schnur war völlig entspannt, lag nicht mehr auf dem Schnurlaufröllchen auf, in lockerer Lage auf dem Rotor.
Kaum war der Spinner wieder im Wasser und ich das Schnurchaos noch am Orden, kam unerwartet mächtig Zug auf die Schnur. Ne 2,5kg- Bachforelle hatte den Spinner im Absinken geschnappt und gab Gas.
In einem Rutsch war die Schnur stramm, der Rotor von Schnurtüddel blockiert und die Schnur auf dem Weg zum Schnurlaufröllchen, in dessen Halterung, saftig von außen eingeschnitten.
Seither kaufe ich nach Möglichkeit nur noch Vollmetallrollen.


----------



## MrFloppy (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

drum hab ich  ja geschieben, dass die spule, getriebe und andere bewegliche teile gern aus metall sein dürfen.

die sache ist ja die: wer von den 4 oder 5 millionen anglern belastet sein gerät dermaßen, dass es zb. die antriebseinehit aus der halterung im gehäuse reisst?

wenn ich mit ner 10 oder 20 kilo tragenden schnur angle und die bremse der rolle auf die tragkraft der schnur eingestellt ist, sollte ich auch ne rolle haben, die für solche belastungen ausgelegt ist. soll heissen: wenn meine schnur 15 kilo trägt, sollte die bremse auch ca. 10 - 12 kilo bremsleistung haben ... das würde einer 5 - oder 8000er (?) stella entsprechen ;-) und die fischen aber die wenigsten...

ausserdem fischt das auge mit und zb. ne slammer ist hässlich wie die neumondnacht finster ... dann lieber ne shamoni plasikrolle vom schlage einer stradic oder twinpower. kost zwar das doppelte, ist aber (in meinen augen) schöner anzusehen. zum glück sind jedoch die geschmäcker und ansichten unterschiedlich, wär ja traurig, wenn alle das gleiche hätten, dann gäbs keinen diskussionsstoff mehr :m


----------



## 0815 Fischer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

hatte die frage ja auch ein paar threads unter diesem, ich hatte mir auch alle hier genannten rollen angeschaut und ich muss sagen !schwachsinn!. hol dir die penn slammer live liner 1. dickere achse als eine shimano----> robuster 2. shimano produziert zwar gute sachen jedoch stimmt das preisverhältnis nicht 3. penn ist auch eine sehr bekannte und beliebte marke wenn ich alleine drei rollentypen aufzähl wissen alle bescheid: sargus, spinfisher, slammer----> schlecht können sie nicht sein und hier noch mal ein paar vergleiche :  http://www.rollenwartung.de/?page_id=1471    #6 
MEINE MEINUNG! 
mfg


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Ich habe meine beiden Freilauf-Rollen bekommen. Sie dürfte ner 5000er entsprechen.

Metallgehäuse, Spule aus Metall, sieht alles solide aus. E-Spule ist dabei. Obwohl die E_Spule aus Kunststoff ist, wirkt sie sehr stabil.

2 Rollen, für den Preis von 59 €, da habe ich fürs erste nichts verkehrt gemacht. Jede andere 30 Euro Rolle war im Eindruck erst mal schlechter.


Ich war sehr positiv überrascht. Der Langzeittest wird mehr zeigen.


----------



## powerpauer (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Langzeit Test,bei solchem preis würde ich mir kein Hoffnung auf ein Langzeit machen 

eine rolle muss nicht teuer sein aber 2 rolen für 60eur also 30 pro Stuck, mein verdacht billig eingebaute teile eine rolle für eine Auge nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## flasha (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Langzeit Test,bei solchem preis würde ich mir kein Hoffnung auf ein Langzeit machen
> 
> eine rolle muss nicht teuer sein aber 2 rolen für 60eur also 30 pro Stuck, mein verdacht billig eingebaute teile eine rolle für eine Auge nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Immer diese Vorurteile...

Was meinst du was die "ach so tollen" teuren Rollen für eine Spanne haben. Mag ja sein das dort wirklich hochwertige Materialien verbaut sind, aber trotzdem sind die Gewinnspannen enorm groß. Komisch, ist dann das sie am Anfang z.B. für 200€ angeboten werden und dann aufeinmal bekommt man die für 100€ nachgeschmissen und selbst da geht noch was am Preis. 

Übrigens: In den Preisen ist nicht nur der "reine" Materialwert kalkuliert...(Werbung, Personalkosten...) Gerade die großen Firmen haben große Marketingkampagnen am laufen dies muss ja irgendwie wieder reingespült werden.

Werde mir die beiden Rollen auch bestellen.


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Man sollte auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Wenn ich einmal die Woche mit dem Fahrrad eine kurze Tour fahre, kaufe ich mir auch kein 2500 Euro Rad.

Da reicht das Supermarktangebot aus. Zudem auch hier hin und wieder nette taugliche Angebote sehe.

Letztens die Lidle Freilaufrollen gingen weg wie warme Semmeln und kosteten 15 Euro oder so. Alle die ich kenne, sind auch jetzt noch zufrieden mit den Dingern.

Auch wenn ich sie dafür immer noch belächele.
Die von mir gekauften Rollen machen aber trotzdem einen weit besseren ersten Eindruck. Ich habe sie gekauft, weil es ein Tipp von Boardmitglieder ist. Ein guter Tipp.
Danke

Ganz deutlich!!!! Es handelt sich hier nicht um die Profiklasse für Angler, die täglich auf einem sehr hohen Niveau (hiermit ist nicht die Creme gemeint) angeln. 

Für das normale Ansitzangeln sind die mehr als ausreichend!
Die Rollen werden nach dem ersten Eindruck mehrere Jahre halten.


----------



## HermannLöns (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Man sollte auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
> 
> Wenn ich einmal die Woche mit dem Fahrrad eine kurze Tour fahre, kaufe ich mir auch kein 2500 Euro Rad...


*Ein wahres Wort!*

Was sollen auch die ganzen "Ich hab die einzige wahre Meinung" Postings? Es kommt doch immer ganz drauf an wie intensiv die Nutzung erfolgt, wie hoch man selbst seine Ansprüche schraubt und was der Geldbeutel zulässt. Oder kauft ihr eure Ausrüstung schon in 24 Monatsraten zu 0,0%? |supergri

Maik


----------



## powerpauer (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Hallo 

wollte mir jetz auch die Okuma Cassien kaufen,und bin bei Überligen ob die 45 oder doch lieber gleich die 55 nehmen -gefischt soll in der Elbe auf Zander All Karpfen und Hecht 

die Haupt Fisch ins aber eher Raubfisch -Karpfen nur bei Gelegenheit.

die 55 soll gute 50 gr mehr Gewicht haben - Schnur stärke 0,30 bis 0,33 gute 200-250 mtr soll schön drauf 

die angaben bei Okuma sind leider nur auf die 0,40 abgestimmt,deshalb bin jetzt ein wenig bei Überligen ob die 45 oder 55 .

Gruß P.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wollte mir jetz auch die Okuma Cassien kaufen,und bin bei Überligen ob die 45 oder doch lieber gleich die 55 nehmen -gefischt soll in der Elbe auf Zander All Karpfen und Hecht
> 
> ...



Im Zweifelsfall die CS 55, ich meine du nutzt sie doch sowieso zum Ansitzangeln, da ist es doch schittegal, ob ne Rolle 50 Gramm mehr oder weniger wiegt, den Rutenständer interessiert das nicht.#c


----------



## powerpauer (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Hallo 

ja ich bin auch langsam der Meinung 55 dann habe ich auch etwas Stabilität und ein wenig Schnur auf der rolle bei Fluss Angelei kann nur verteil sein .

@ sensitiv 

welche Modell hast du denn ???


----------



## averlanche (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Hi,

also ich habe mir vor kurze, wie bereits zu lesen war, Die cassien 45 gekauft. Ich habe nicht nachgemessen wieviel Schnur drauf ist aber ich schätze es sind gut 250 Meter .30er Stroft!
Also ich hatte mir ne 500m Spule Schnur gekauftund schätze mal das noch gut die hälftedrauf ist.

Die Rolle ist so oder so recht schwer, dessen solltest du dir bewusst sein. Daher als Spinnfischrolle absolut unbrauchbar, obwohl ... man könnte sich den besuch im fitnessstudio sparen ... Nein im Ernstdie Rolle liegt auf dem Rutensänder daher kann sie vonmiraus auch 3 Kilo wiegen. 

Mich hat sie bis dato jedenfalls durchweg begeistert. Den härtetest musst sie zwar (leider) noch nicht bestehn, aber dem sehe ich recht gelassen entgegen.


----------



## powerpauer (7. August 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Hallo Leute 

Hab mir auch die Cassies bestehlt -gestern ist das gute Stuck gekommen 

nun freilauf ist schön fein genug auf Zander zu fischen,bremsen sind sehr gut :m Body Material scheint stabil und schwer zu sein. :vik:

der Kurbel konnte noch stabiler sein und der kurble rotor besser arbeiten  -ist aber für denn preis ganz gut und ok.

so und jetzt kommts -die Ruck lauf sperre arbeitet nicht immer sauber -und greift nicht immer gleich an, je nachdem in welche Position befindet sich der kurble,ist ein minimale Spiel bei der ruck lauf sperre -ist aber in Gebrauch wahrscheinlich lästig. 

nun jetz ist die frage ob es einfach so bei dem Modell ist -das kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen |kopfkrat

oder ist es schön  Defekt und eine Reklamation .

Gruß P.


----------



## powerpauer (14. August 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Hallo 

die Cassien würde getauscht und die neue rolle funktioniert einwand frei keine probleme miehr mit rucklaufspere 

alles im allem ein gute kauf bei Gerlinger zu top preisleistung . 

gruß p.


----------



## MrFloppy (14. August 2010)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

ja, gerlinger ist in der hinsicht echt gut!


----------



## da Poser (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Mal ne kurze Frage zur Okuma Cassien CS55, ist bei Gerlinger ausverkauft. Gibt es ein konkretes Nachfolgemodell (Saone?). Ist die Spulengrösse gleich, dass heisst sind die Spulen kompatibel? Gerlinger hat ja leider keine 55er Saone.

Ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit eine 55er Cassien zur Probe bestellt mit der Intention eventuell die ganze Freilaufflotte auf ein Modell für Feeder und Karpfenruten umzustellen.
Tja Pech gehabt.


----------



## tyirian (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Freilaufrollen Kaufberatung*

Ich hab die Saone Se-40 und da passen die Spulen der Cassien CS-40 drauf. Anders rum natürlich auch!

Ich denke das wird bei den größeren Modellen nicht anders sein. Da es meiner Meinung nach die gleichen Spulen sind, nur in einem anderen Design.


----------

